# Brands hatch gatecrash !!



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

not so funny, so much for a wrong turn!! ( not to upset dw members)

http://news.sky.com/story/1283238/video-catches-brands-hatch-race-gatecrashers

:car:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Complete idiots.

However motorsport vision want a slap for even allowing an un authorised vehicle near the circuit


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Haha PMSL. That is quality, even better as it's his probably now ex gf's car.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Unbelievable!!

How they got through the pits and onto the track without being stopped or at the very least questioned is an utter shambles. 

Anyone on here finding this idiotic behaviour by these chavs even remotely funny, well you are obviously on the same rung of the human evolution ladder. (The bottom)


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Unbelievable!!
> 
> How they got through the pits and onto the track without being stopped or at the very least questioned is an utter shambles.
> 
> Anyone on here finding this idiotic behaviour by these chavs even remotely funny, well you are obviously on the same rung of the human evolution ladder. (The bottom)


Totally agree, what is sad is it'll cost thousands now in investigations, extra staff etc at future events, possibly someone will lose their job over it, all because of one numpty. Not his car as well which is bad and in the event of him smashing into someone or causing an accident, god forbid!!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Unbelievable!!
> 
> How they got through the pits and onto the track without being stopped or at the very least questioned is an utter shambles.
> 
> Anyone on here finding this idiotic behaviour by these chavs even remotely funny, well you are obviously on the same rung of the human evolution ladder. (The bottom)


Here here :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Unbelievable!!
> 
> How they got through the pits and onto the track without being stopped or at the very least questioned is an utter shambles.
> 
> Anyone on here finding this idiotic behaviour by these chavs even remotely funny, well you are obviously on the same rung of the human evolution ladder. (The bottom)


Well said....its moronic thing they did and not even remotely funny.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

pretty much ruined a 4 hr endurance event so I heard... absolute ******!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If you run on to a football field during a game, the punishments can be quite severe. That's even when you've not posed any risk to anyone. 

This guy should be absolutely hammered. 

His amusement put his passengers and other racers safety at risk. 

I do wonder what powers there is on place to take action?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

What a pleb


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Kerr said:


> I do wonder what powers there is on place to take action?


 There has to be an argument that he clearly stated on the video he was going to carry out an action which he would have known would endager many lives.

I would have thought that the Race Organisers would have a strong civil case to recover the costs incurred as a result of his actions to deliberately disrupt the race, which he stated on the video.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

What a moron, I think there are more than a few things he could be charged with but I would think if it sticks the charge of false imprisonment "could" carry a term of imprisonment ?

Having said that I don't think for a minute that he'll end up facing an appropriate punishment, the will just isn't there anymore.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

downright dangerous imo:doublesho


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Let's hope the Police prosecute him ......and that _she_'s his now his ex-girlfriend so that he can't dilute the gene pool.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

I can't believe the front of the bloke...!!!:doublesho
Gotta be honest, was initially chuckling at his and his back seat mate's (who'd obviously read and cheerfully accepted the terms of the shotgun rule)banter. But then couldn't believe how he just bowled around the place like he owned it, so casually and confidently, through the carpark, through the pitlane and onto the track ffs.:doublesho

Obviously has a total disregard for any sort of authority or law if it's for his own amusement and entertainment.:wall:
I was expecting to see him get pulled up as he came off track, would love to have heard the footage of that. he'd just be claiming he got lost whilst his mate would be sitting in the back pi55ing himself laughing!
No matter what punishment he gets/got, I doubt he'll care. He'll get by on the "front" of that video for years with his mates.


What happened to messing about on a Honda Cub over the wasteground with your mates, not bothering anyone and only risking your own life and limb...?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

polac5397 said:


> not so funny, so much for a wrong turn!! ( not to upset dw members)
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/1283238/video-catches-brands-hatch-race-gatecrashers
> 
> :car:


You weren't saying it was not so funny when you initially posted this thread. Obviously seen the disgust from other members on here and swiftly made an edit


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Undoubtedly a complete idiot, and will no doubt have a visit from the police.



uruk hai said:


> What a moron, I think there are more than a few things he could be charged with but I would think if it sticks the charge of false imprisonment "could" carry a term of imprisonment ?
> 
> Having said that I don't think for a minute that he'll end up facing an appropriate punishment, the will just isn't there anymore.


False imprisonment? I could not work this out to start with - but i guess you mean his passenger? I doubt she would accept that and make a statement to that effect, and the video alone would not be enough to prosecute.....although it's quite possible the police use that threat to get him to admit guilt on lessor charges.



GleemSpray said:


> I would have thought that the Race Organisers would have a strong civil case to recover the costs incurred as a result of his actions to deliberately disrupt the race, which he stated on the video.


While I agree, and he deliberately set out to commit this act...and is a complete idiot who should be shot on sight.......

....the track should have some other measures in place, there was not even a notice, barrier, or the unyielding defence of some candy tape (known to stop all natural and supernatural dangers). Is he 99%+ to blame - yes, could the track be 1% to blame....._maybe_.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I doubt he will get much of a bollocking at all sadly . Hes probably to retarded to realised how dangerous that was . 
Had he of done it with no cars on circuit yeah i wouldve chuckled but to pull out into the path of race cars is ****ing idiotic


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

He's been arrested.

http://news.sky.com/story/1283502/man-arrested-over-brands-hatch-race-drive


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

for false imprisonment, as suggested above...:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

craigeh123 said:


> I doubt he will get much of a bollocking at all sadly .


Wouldn't be too sure of that.

http://www.brscc.co.uk/BRANDS-HATCH-INCIDENT-SATURDAY-14th-JUNE


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

It maybe short but I think he should and will serve a custodial sentence.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Remember this guy? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-20003058

He got 6 months in jail for ruining the boat race.

You could argue this incident is potentially worse.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Bero said:


> False imprisonment? I could not work this out to start with - but i guess you mean his passenger? I doubt she would accept that and make a statement to that effect, and the video alone would not be enough to prosecute.


Once any statement is made and all evidence gathered it would be up to the charging team at the CPS to prosecute him for what they believe is appropriated and would have the greatest chance of getting a guilty. What can and does happen in cases where a girlfriend/close friend or family member is either a victim or a witness is that they end up withdrawing their statement after being worked on by the defendant in the months leading up to the trial. At the time of giving a statement there would be no mention of what if any charge may follow until the Police have received the appropriate charging advice. If the statement is withdrawn the CPS decide if it is in the public interest to run the trial or if any other evidence would be enough to warrant the cost versus likely success of the prosecution.

But ! I agree they may go for a high charge in the hope he wants to cop a plea in return for a lesser sentence. Bit of a gamble though simply because if they try sticking something ambitious on him and he gets a good lawyer they may advise him to go not guilty if they believe the burden of evidence is too high to prove a more serious charge ?

Either way he's a pecker and in bother :lol:



Kerr said:


> Remember this guy? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-20003058
> 
> He got 6 months in jail for ruining the boat race.
> 
> You could argue this incident is potentially worse.


Good point, this incident is undoubtably far worse but I doubt he'll get much longer (he should, he potentially endangered tens of lives) .


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Such a pity it wasn't a demolition derby that was taking place. Give him a nice long driving ban m'lud and he won't think it so funny.....


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

wylie coyote said:


> Such a pity it wasn't a demolition derby that was taking place. Give him a nice long driving ban m'lud and he won't think it so funny.....


Now that would have been funny !


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Without a video and a platform to show it on this most probably wouldn't have happened, just one more reason why I cannot stand Facebook and social media in general.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

S63 said:


> Without a video and a platform to show it on this most probably wouldn't have happened, just one more reason why I cannot stand Facebook and social media in general.


Well said that man


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

S63 said:


> Without a video and a platform to show it on this most probably wouldn't have happened, just one more reason why I cannot stand Facebook and social media in general.


To be fair, lots of nonsense used to go on before the boom of the internet.

You never heard about it or seen it as we didn't have video cameras to catch it and the internet to post it on.

It never ceases to amaze me how stupid some people are though. They fail to see the possible repercussions of their actions until it's way too late.

You'd think after all the high profile stories about people posting stuff online, more would have learned by now.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kerr said:


> To be fair, lots of nonsense used to go on before the boom of the internet.
> 
> You never heard about it or seen it as we didn't have video cameras to catch it and the internet to post it on.
> .


A stunt of this nature? I don't think so. Sure pranks and stunts some stupid have been around longer than we have but the whole idea is to post something so stupid or so shocking it ends up on the news or on a forum like this and we all end up talking about. Sadly in this case objective achieved.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I was there last month with my dad (as a birthday present to him) we did an evening track session, fully insured etc. We got cut-up by some moron on track, which ****ed me off to put it mildly. Luckily for him I held back going after him afterwards.. If this person had done this when I was on track, I would've gone after him, and held him down till the old bill arrived.

If there's one thing I hate more than anything, its people spoiling something for others - being cut-up by this other car spoiled it for me as my dad was driving and it knocked his confidence, after looking forward to it for months as well. In an ideal world, this idiot will have his license (assuming he has one in the first place) destroyed, his insurance (again, assuming he has any) void as road policies don't cover for track use, even on official track days, not joyrides, although this will probably not happen..


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

S63 said:


> A stunt of this nature? I don't think so. Sure pranks and stunts some stupid have been around longer than we have but the whole idea is to post something so stupid or so shocking it ends up on the news or on a forum like this and we all end up talking about. Sadly in this case objective achieved.


I don't recall someone entering a race track during an actual race, but the local high street or supermarket car park used to be race tracks years ago.

The behaviour that used to go on was often very dangerous for everyone around.

The young guy that blew up his Ford Focus in the car park in Aberdeen a few months ago became an internet sensation. This lead to him being prosecuted for the offence as there was numerous people there to capture it.

Years ago there was real racing in the same area. Cars dicing in and out normal drivers on public built up areas. Folk doing handbrake turns and doughnuts terrifying other public road users.

What used to go on was pretty outrageous and way beyond most incidents you see today.

Back then people were confident of not getting caught as nobody had cameras. Quite often cars were purchased for spare cash and no traces down to the real owner. They'd just buy it to rag the thing to death for the amusement of others, then dump it.

Even when there was serious incidents back 15-20 years ago, many just were palmed off as accidents and nothing coming of it.

These days if you fail to indicate you can bet someone with a dashcam has captured it and will plaster it on youtube with your registration plate to highlight what a danger you are.

I do agree that some people are stupid enough to act up when a camera is pointed in their face. However I also believe that it has discouraged far more as they know there is a far higher chance of getting in trouble.

If you do something stupid it is amazing how widespread the video will go quickly. There has been lots more instances of action getting taken based on the videos too.

I've no idea what the guy in this video thought he was doing. Obviously not the sharpest tool in the shed and didn't realise the danger and now consequences of his actions.

As you say, there is a possibility that he may get jailed for his actions. I'm sure if he knew in advance that was the case, I'm sure he wouldn't have been that stupid.

Was it even him that posted the video, or was it his mate who posted it alerting everyone of his behaviour?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

S63 said:


> Without a video and a platform to show it on this most probably wouldn't have happened, just one more reason why I cannot stand Facebook and social media in general.


This forum is social media. People post pics and vids up of stuff, just a different context.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

At least it livened up a boring event.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> I was there last month with my dad (as a birthday present to him) we did an evening track session, fully insured etc. We got cut-up by some moron on track, which ****ed me off to put it mildly. Luckily for him I held back going after him afterwards.. If this person had done this when I was on track, I would've gone after him, and held him down till the old bill arrived.
> 
> If there's one thing I hate more than anything, its people spoiling something for others - being cut-up by this other car spoiled it for me as my dad was driving and it knocked his confidence, after looking forward to it for months as well. In an ideal world, this idiot will have his license (assuming he has one in the first place) destroyed, his insurance (again, assuming he has any) void as road policies don't cover for track use, even on official track days, not joyrides, although this will probably not happen..


I don't know the circumstances or severity...so can only apologise if this guy came out and tried to side-swipe your dad.

But holding him down until the old bill arrived?? For what, racing round a racetrack? Now assuming this was not a deliberate attempt to injure your dad what would the old bill do??

He was not driving down the A925 to ADSA, it was a track day, be prepared, watch out for others, where they are, where they're going and 'what if' they mess up....and always assume they are testosterone fuelled 17yr olds with a point to prove. You're there at your own risk...and I'm sure you signed many of your rights away during registration.

Anyway why should this have ANY impact on his licence or insurance for driving a motor vehicle on a public highway? You don't require insurance for a track day.....you don't even (legally) need a licence (although nearly all tracks require it for the overwhelming majority of events). How do you know he did not have track insurance anyway?

Did Romain Grosjean lose his road licence after all the terrible and avoidable accidents he caused on the track? :devil:

Sorry it spoiled it for your dad, and I'm guessing this guy probably was driving like the 'end of a bell'....but at least he was doing it on a track with others that accpeted the risks......and not on the A925 to ASDA with the unsuspecting public in their Chelsea Tractors with 2.4 children in the back! :doublesho

Bero....part time advocate for the devil :thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I think Kev was talking about the person in the video when he mentioned having his licence destroyed and insurance void, not the driver who cut up his dad on a track day.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

best described as a Fu***ng Idiot .
He will most likely get Brands Hatch officials into serious bother ,He should never have been allowed anywhere near the track and with what happened at the Jim Clark Rally recently he could have caused a massive accident . He needs to be charged with at the least dangerous driving ....and the teams need to make a show of him for being stupid .


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yes I was talking about this gatecrasher and that he should have his license revoked. 
as for being cut up on track, I've done a few sessions now so I know how to be prepared and to watch out for others (thanks for teaching me to suck eggs..) In the briefing that all drivers on a track day at Brands have to attend you are told to let quicker cars through on your left (so move to the right), which we did but this doesn't invite an idiot to barge his way through, narrowly missing us and driving like he thinks he's a BTCC racing driver.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Pinky said:


> best described as a Fu***ng Idiot .
> He will most likely get Brands Hatch officials into serious bother ,He should never have been allowed anywhere near the track and with what happened at the Jim Clark Rally recently he could have caused a massive accident . He needs to be charged with at the least dangerous driving ....and the teams need to make a show of him for being stupid .


Dangerous driving?? It's not a public highway so his licence is not at risk (just like the genuine participants can't be charged with speeding or racing). I suspect, and hope he will be charged with a lot more serious.



-Kev- said:


> yes I was talking about this gatecrasher and that he should have his license revoked.
> as for being cut up on track, I've done a few sessions now so I know how to be prepared and to watch out for others (thanks for teaching me to suck eggs..) In the briefing that all drivers on a track day at Brands have to attend you are told to let quicker cars through on your left (so move to the right), which we did but this doesn't invite an idiot to barge his way through, narrowly missing us and driving like he thinks he's a BTCC racing driver.


Fair points, I hope the marshals black flagged him immediately and gave him a dressing down, and/or did not let him back out.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sadly not, they seem to 'miss' quite a few things like this, wish I'd reported him now tbh


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Man Jailed 8 months for driving onto racetrack...*

So this guy has been given an 8 month prison term for driving onto a live racing track.

Was dared to do it by his friends.

Video of official race recording...






Here he is and his girlfriend inside the car...

he's off his head and his girlfriend didn't seem too bothered until he actually did it

Kicks off at 1 Minute...






Mental...


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Guy was a knob and deserved it... ruining everyone else's day.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

stuartr said:


> Guy was a knob and deserved it... ruining everyone else's day.


I agree he deserves punishment, especially the way he acted about it.

Plus putting himself, his girlfriend and the drivers at risk of a high speed crash.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Didn't think the courts would punish him with prison, glad to see justice working for a change.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Good. Little ******. 

As a racer myself admittedly at a slower form of motorsport I cant actually begin to imagine the mess and the carnage if he was collected by one of the cars.


----------

